# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  حدا اکثر حجم یک فایل XML  چقدره ؟

## barnamenevis1251

سلام دوستان
کسی اطلاع داره یک فایل XML از چند مگابایت نباید بیشتر باشه ؟ 

مثلا یک فایل XML با صدهزار خط کد برنامه نویسی میشه ایجاد کرد یا نه ؟ آیا این فایل توی پردازش به مشکل میخوره یا نه ؟

----------


## sahel**

> سلام دوستان
> کسی اطلاع داره یک فایل XML از چند مگابایت نباید بیشتر باشه ؟ 
> 
> مثلا یک فایل XML با صدهزار خط کد برنامه نویسی میشه ایجاد کرد یا نه ؟ آیا این فایل توی پردازش به مشکل میخوره یا نه ؟



I wouldn't recommend an XML file if you are going to be inserting and removing lines in a big file (or even if you insert or remove single characters) The only way you can do that is to write a new copy of the entire file, delete the old one, and rename the new copy. This is handled automatically for you by XMLDocument, but I would recommend a database of some type instead - you can use single-user databases which require no external software other than the .NET framework, such as SqlCE. This could cope with 2GB (SqlCE 2.0) or 4GB (SqlCE 3.0) files.

If your admin is going to hand enter the data with a text editor, then go with the XML: but be ready for support calls when the data is broken because he got the format wrong!

Bear in mind that if you expect multiple users (admin + client, or two clients) than I would suggest going for a full SQL or MySql database instead. XML is not good in multiuser environments!

----------

